
NSA search trends - olalonde
http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=nsa
======
LoganCale
For anyone wondering why Paraguay is the top country here, it has nothing to
do with the National Security Agency but rather Nuestra Señora de la Asunción,
a transportation/bus company in Paraguay.

------
omra
And now if you want to depress yourself, tick the "Forecast" checkbox on the
right.

------
CryptoJunky
Comparing with CIA search trends is equally interesting:

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=nsa#q=nsa%2C%20CIA&cm...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=nsa#q=nsa%2C%20CIA&cmpt=q)

------
shazow
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=national%20security%...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=national%20security%20agency)

This does better at discriminating against bus companies and such.

The steady decline until recently is interesting.

~~~
3rd3
Maybe people got lazy over time and tended to use the abbreviation?

Or maybe one can see a general decline of less popular terms due to the growth
and change of the internet usage in the past 10 years? Imagine all those
people who search for 'weather', 'email', 'facebook' etc.

------
pilsetnieks
FYI, the Poles are searching for the Supreme Administrative Court of Poland -
"Naczelny Sąd Administracyjny."

~~~
creamynebula
Is bulgaria also a similar case?

------
kingkilr
“nsa dating” is not what I thought it was.

------
ancarda
Interesting to see "NSA Jobs" is 4th.

------
e3pi
Startup hockey-stick success explosion? Or:

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=nsa#q=Snowden&cmpt=q](http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=nsa#q=Snowden&cmpt=q)

